# This is what happens after you have been neutered ................



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

This is what happens after you have been neutered and keep trying to get at your incision!!! (LOL)
Tony is the little bit bigger pup and Milo is the smaller all cream pup.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That's hilarious! What a great idea, instead of the onesie.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

That is very inventive!!!! He's cute no matter what he's wearing.


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

That is absolutely hilarious and genius! I wish I had thought of that last week!


----------



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

Awwwww. My wife didn't want me to post a pic of Chester wearing the Cone of Shame. Didn't want to defame him all across the internet without his knowledge 

@Tony&Milo - you're in Ann Arbor? I'm class of '03...big game against Ohio St*te today! Go Blue!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

that looks so funny!!!!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

LOL, literally... I laughed out loud!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

lkwilson said:


> LOL, literally... I laughed out loud!


Me, too! I'll have to see if we can borrow some of my grandson's for McGee when it's his turn!:biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Too cute!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ohhhhhhh - ound: Tony and Milo have graduated to 'big boy pants'!! Great idea!!


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Cherin36 said:


> That is absolutely hilarious and genius! I wish I had thought of that last week!


Thanks but I can't take the credit for the idea&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;my vet told me to do that. Credit goes to the vet tech!


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

toto3d said:


> Awwwww. My wife didn't want me to post a pic of Chester wearing the Cone of Shame. Didn't want to defame him all across the internet without his knowledge
> 
> @Tony&Milo - you're in Ann Arbor? I'm class of '03...big game against Ohio St*te today! Go Blue!!


Hesitated putting the pic on this blog site but decided to since I wanted to give everyone a chuckle!!! 

GO BLUE!!!! Did not go to U of M but both DH and I went to Western. Live about 5 miles from the Big House! Big U of M fans.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd never heard of the big boy pants solution before. How big are your boys and what size are the underpants? It really is too cute.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, I want to know, too! That will be perfect for McGee because he will be ready in August and it will be way too hot to wear a onesie!


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

pjewel said:


> I'd never heard of the big boy pants solution before. How big are your boys and what size are the underpants? It really is too cute.


Tony is 13 lbs and Milo is 8.5 lbs. The little boy undies are a size 4. I think a size 3 would have been better for the pups though. Size 4 worked ok for Tony but Milo got out of the size 4 so I had to keep putting them back on Milo. That was the only size we had in the house so I just used size 4.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great idea! What size did you use?


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Yes, I want to know, too! That will be perfect for McGee because he will be ready in August and it will be way too hot to wear a onesie!


Tony is 13 lbs and Milo is 8.5 lbs. The little boy undies are a size 4. I think a size 3 would have been better for the pups though. Size 4 worked ok for Tony but Milo got out of the size 4 so I had to keep putting them back on Milo. That was the only size we had in the house so I just used size 4.


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Great idea! What size did you use?


Tony is 13 lbs and Milo is 8.5 lbs. The little boy undies are a size 4. I think a size 3 would have been better for the pups though. Size 4 worked ok for Tony but Milo got out of the size 4 so I had to keep putting them back on Milo. That was the only size we had in the house so I just used size 4.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

omg , these are so funny, glad all went well


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

They are too much in their big boy underwear. How cute and clever. It's like Onsie 2.0!

I'm surprised your vet recommended it. Usually, they just want $40 for the cone. Good for him/her about being practical.


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Ellie NY said:


> They are too much in their big boy underwear. How cute and clever. It's like Onsie 2.0!
> 
> I'm surprised your vet recommended it. Usually, they just want $40 for the cone. Good for him/her about being practical.


I agree about the vet charging for every little thing. It was a vet tech that actually told me about this so yea for the vet techs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

This is so cute. Thank you for putting a smile on my face.


----------

